# CAO Brazilia Trombeta



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Haha, couldn't resist... lit it up tonight and it was great.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Os that a cigar or a space heater...lol. I have tried the britalia out of the set but none of the others! Glad to hear you enjoyed!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice, nice.


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

very cool rev! how long did the ash stay on?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*cool pic's*

Nice pictures Rev. Actually never tried one of those --what did you think? They look pretty tasty-


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! Man that's an radical looking stick. How did she smoke?


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I have never seen seen one of those... now I HAVE to try it...great pics!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

killer pics, now get a damned haircut!!!! Hippy!!


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

boomshay said:


> very cool rev! how long did the ash stay on?


Boom, i got some ash pics, but they're on my phone... the girl whos camera i was using left before i was through smoking; go figure with a cigar that big. the ash got a little shorter than a playing card before falling off. I'll post those pics as soon as i upload them from my phone. It smoked great, i mean it was obviously a little hard to get going, and had a pretty substantial nic. kick compared to the normal brazilia, but i really enjoyed it.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

John51277 said:


> killer pics, now get a damned haircut!!!! Hippy!!


thats nothing, my hair use to be about 4 in longer than that, then i cut it short, now its growing back out.

Anyone who wants to try this cigar, cigarsarge has a deal on the brialia/Artistry of Champions set down in the trade section that i think is still open... http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t4548-trade.html ;and i want to note that i smoked this one first because the other 4 in the set looked too good to smoke.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Saw that trumpet in the Bratalia box - didn't get a one because the B&M only had 2 and they were spoken for (I did get a Bratalia cap though). One of these days, I'll need to grab a box. I like both sticks individually, and can only imagine what the Bratalia must taste like.


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

I have a box somewhere.......just don't know what cooler it's in. lol


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

*funny*



John51277 said:


> killer pics, now get a damned haircut!!!! Hippy!!


lol,lol,lol


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

TOJE said:


> I have a box somewhere.......just don't know what cooler it's in. lol


A box? jeez.. I am dying to try one of the bratalia... now if I can talk my b&m into stocking some...


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

We only made 2000 boxes period.....if you can find one. Buy it!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> A box? jeez.. I am dying to try one of the bratalia... now if I can talk my b&m into stocking some...


Mine doesnt even carry camacho...so their not getting in the tripple maddys...that blows.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

here ya go boom, it was too top heavy to get any longer.


----------

